# "Spezielle" SQL Befehle



## Vril (12. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche ein paar SQL Befehle die ich leider nirgendwo gefunden hab, hoffentlich gibt es die auch:

1. Anstelle von z.B.: SELECT FROM db.. würde ich gerne gleich den jeweiligen Datensatz ansprechen, nicht über seinen Namen sondern über den Index, also in etwa SELECT Datensatz 1 oder 2 usw. Geht das?

2. Würde ich jeweils den letzen oder ersten Datensatz einer Datenbank abfragen, wie macht man das am besten?


----------



## bambi (12. Aug 2005)

Das kommt ganz sicher auf Deine Datenbank an. Also ich glaub bei (Oracle oder) DB2 wars - da gibt's einen rowindex
oder so. Da braucht man schon genauere Infos. Bei anderen DBs geht sowas wiederrum gar net und so weiter...

Und was meinst Du denn mit 


			
				Vril hat gesagt.:
			
		

> den letzen oder ersten Datensatz einer Datenbank


Wann der Datensatz eingetragen wurde?


----------



## Vril (13. Aug 2005)

Also ich hab da ein test.mdb, sprich Access. Bei dem möchte ich gerne die gesuchten Befehle anwenden!

Mit dem anderen meine ich die 1. und die letzte Zeile (row) einer bestehenden Datenbank/Tabelle abfragen!


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Aug 2005)

das geht nicht und ist unsinnig

zeilen in deiner datenbank haben keine Reihenfolge (auch wenn du sie immer so siehst), wichtiger "philosophischer" punkt

du musst also sortieren!

so ala 

SELECT TOP 1 .... ORDER BY name ASC

SELECT TOP 1 ...  ORDER BY name DESC


----------

